# Canister filter for Nano



## shrimprodeo (21 Nov 2010)

Hi folks.

I have been running a 25l heavily planted Nano for the last four months and I have just about had enough of the ugly internal filter that is ruining my aquascape. Can anyone recommend a good external filter that isnt too expensive? Anything under Â£50 would be great but the cheaper the better, I am on a bit of a budget at the moment.

Thanks in advance.

Mark


----------



## Luketendo (22 Nov 2010)

Any of the smallest externals from the main manufacturers would be ok, a Fluval 105 maybe?


----------



## Dan Crawford (22 Nov 2010)

I hound the Eden 501 was a good  little filter. It can't be put underneath the tank in a cabinet, it has to be run at a similar head height to the tank but for some nanos this is ideal.

I'd have to also recommend the Fluval 105, i've been running one for years now and hasn't missed a beat.


----------



## shrimprodeo (22 Nov 2010)

Thanks guys, ideally I would like something that would be able to fit under my Nano tank,  the Fluval 105 sounds like it could be the filter for the job. I am just about to pop out to my LFS so I will see what they have in stock.


----------



## danmil3s (22 Nov 2010)

i use a Fluval 205 in my 26l it seems ok not to powerfull


----------



## shrimprodeo (22 Nov 2010)

Thanks for all the responses, went to my LFS earlier today to see what external filters they had. No Fluval's to be seen so I opted for the Eheim Classic. Had it set up and working in under an hour. Cost me a little more than what I budgeted for at Â£65 but that was the cheapest model they had.

Now all I need to do is find some nice glass lilly pipes.


----------



## nayr88 (27 Nov 2010)

im using a fluval 105 with cal aqua glassware looks great and the filter is really quite n easy to clean, obviously you have you ehiem now but just for any one thats reading looking for the same answer.

also id highly recommend some spring washers if your going with glassware as there forever dirty and cleaning them without sucks haaaaard.

you can pick up cheap glassware on ebay but i found getting the rubber tube over mine was pretty stressful and took abit of force even with the hairdryer to warm the tube, so i dont know if i would trust the cheap one standing up to it,


on this page the 13mm ones are the ones im using, good quality look great and not to pricey.

The Green Machine:
http://www.thegreenmachineonline.com/pr ... pes?page=1

Luis aka Ghostsword had an acrylic pair made on ebay so PM him and im sure he will tell you what the guys seller name was   
Ryan


----------



## shrimprodeo (10 Dec 2010)

nayr88, thanks for the comments. I like the idea of clear acrylic/plastic pipes rather than glass. Also, the more I read the more I hear people say that spray bars are better for even flow and distribution of nutrients in the water column than lilly pipe out lets, so I think I will probably continue with the spray bar for now.


----------

